# Favicon?



## Leec (May 5, 2007)

Hey Chris, is that neat little flame gonna be the new favicon? It should be. it'd look neat  It's all looking pretty swish!


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2007)

That's a solid idea.  Done.


----------



## Leec (May 6, 2007)

Oh well that's just swish-tastic!


----------



## darren (May 6, 2007)

I liked the old "ss" :/


----------



## Ryan (May 6, 2007)

lol, i thought it was some sexy tiger-stripe.


----------



## Naren (May 6, 2007)

Ryan said:


> lol, i thought it was some sexy tiger-stripe.



Does look kinda like a porno tiger rug\blanket, don't it?


----------



## skinhead (May 6, 2007)

What Darren said.


----------



## playstopause (May 6, 2007)

darren said:


> I liked the old "ss" :/



 "_A new journey begins._"


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2007)

skinhead said:


> What Darren said.



[action=Chris]can't please everyone. [/action]


----------



## Leec (May 7, 2007)

darren said:


> I liked the old "ss" :/



Nazi! Nazi!!


----------



## djpharoah (May 11, 2007)

Hey Chris - dont know if you have noticed but the favicon is a bit off when you go into forums and their subsequent pages. It goes like a bit to the right from the normal forum spot.


----------



## Chris (May 11, 2007)

That's not the favicon.  The favicon is the icon that shows up in the IE menu bar next to the URL. 

I know about the offsetting of the icon next to the forum links though. It's driving me fucking crazy.


----------



## Stitch (May 11, 2007)

If its the favicon why is mine still an SS?


----------



## djpharoah (May 11, 2007)

Chris said:


> That's not the favicon.  The favicon is the icon that shows up in the IE menu bar next to the URL.
> 
> I know about the offsetting of the icon next to the forum links though. It's driving me fucking crazy.



Oh - my bad Chris.

Btw - bro if your favicon is still the SS then it might be a cookie that is storing the pic.


----------



## Stitch (May 11, 2007)

Then I am not ever, ever deleting my cookies.


----------

